# West coast Scotland



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Planning a trip in May (pre midge season ??) to west coast Scotland. Want to go to Mull and Skye, Kyle of Lochalsh, then probably up Loch Ness then not sure what route to take coming back south. Two weeks maximum.
Any suggestions, tips, must go to etc.
Please don't send me walking up mountains, can't do it anymore, but we love scenery and wildlife. 
And are these midgy things really that bad because May may be a bit early weather wise but we don't want to be eaten alive if we leave it any later.
As always, any help and advice appreciated.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Bunree CC is great, use the Avon skin lotion. We were there last year no probs with the midgies with that stuff on!


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks, but where is Bunree CC please??


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Google is your friend:-

Bunree CC Site


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Bunree is nice, but we had terrible midge problems there late in the year, they always eat me alive. You need early in the year, cool and windy is ideal


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Motormouth

I too am planning a Scottish trip, 20 April - 20 May. The time line was decided as I looked on the web and saw that apparently, the midges arrive early June!!!! All sites booked

My plans West Coast :

Gretna Green
Lockerbie
Dumfries
Stranraer
Portpatrick
Balcary Point
Mull of Galloway
Mull of Kintyrde
Isle of Arran
Oban
Loch Lomond Nat Park Trossacks
Morvern
Isle of Skye
Western Isles

And any stately houses/castle/cathedrals that I encounter along the way

Jenny


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

If you go in May you won't have much of a problem with midges. They're just starting to come out in the latter part of the month. As for the weather, May is often fine and settled in Scotland so good choice there I'd say.
Coming back via Royal Deeside to Braemar then over Glenshee and down to Blairgowrie or go across to Pitlochry would be good. Head south then through Perth and on to Edinburgh.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We will also be heading for Scotlandin May.
Good route Jennifer.
Look out for an Escape 686 either trying to catch or being followed by a motorbike :roll: 
Plan at moment me drive van, John ride the bike, either that or van only.
My legs aren't long enough :lol: :lol: :lol: 



Sue


 don't have licence for the bike either


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Some years ago we stayed on this site overlooking Loch Alsh. It is a few miles before the Skye bridge.

http://www.ardelvecaravanandcampingpark.co.uk/

A site with sea views at Port Logan although it is a CL.
Another CL with sea views at Newton Farm, Gatehouse of Fleet.


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

Also planning Scotland in May. Before the midges. We really need those MHF stickers!

See you all in the car park! Or is there more than one? :?


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

Just noticed Jennifer's route with all sites booked. Is that because they get booked up. I was thinking of winging it a bit.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Scotland*



Ken38 said:


> Also planning Scotland in May. Before the midges. We really need those MHF stickers!
> 
> See you all in the car park! Or is there more than one? :?


We will be lurking around the highlands for two weeks over the Easter hols, stickers are all on give us a wave  prob stay for more than a few days at Applecross a firm favorite with the wife, just hope those midges are still asleep while we are there.
Chris


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Ken 38

Second attempt as it appears web site went down

I did book all my 16 sites on the 8th December, first day of booking for CC sites for 2011, and even then I did have to change a couple as they were fully booked. My time line takes me through Easter Holidays, Royal Wedding and May Bank Holiday.

After Oban on the west coast I will be proceeding up via Fort William and Invergarry to Inverinate, then back eastward travelling along Loch Ness to Inverness. My journey should then take me up to Thurso and John O Groats, before I start the journey back via Grantown on Spy and the Cairngorn National Park, Lock Lomond and back down to Edinburgh to visit the Castle. I then commence my return journey South.

I already have my MHF sticker strategically placed in the back window of my motorhome. So with so many MHF subscribers visiting Scotland I am hopeful of meeting a few of you!!!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Inverewe C&CC site opposite Loch Ewe and Morvich CC site at Shiel Bridge are two of my favourites up that way - both situated in really lovely areas.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Several recommendations based on a similar tour of ours Sept 2010

North Skye
Staffin, nice site almost on dunes, good level walks and superb views affiliated to C&CC

http://www.caravancampingsites.co.uk/highland/staffin.htm

Edinbane CC&C, superb on shores of Loch

http://www.skyecamp.com/

Mainland
Coming back southwards from Kyle of Lochalsh. Morvich CC site, words don't do justice to the views, photo's often used in CC brochures/advertising. Great level walks without doing the strenuous hill and mountain stuff. All mod con facilities as one expects from top class CC site.

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/caravanclubapps/applications/uk sites/Site Details.aspx?csid=21944

From there heading south we hung a right at Fort William (cheapest fuel in NW Highlands so top up) to Arisaig, this is an absolute gem, on shore looking out over the Sound of Sleat toward Eigg and other Isle's, it is positively breathtaking and defies description, booking is essential. Private site with limited but adequate facilities even in summer Midges are not a problem. Walks along the beach and dunes, Otters almost on doorstep and birds everywhere wildflowers in abundance.

http://www.invercaimbecaravansite.co.uk/

Your gonna enjoy that trip.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Like you Ken, I don't think we will be booking anywhere so we can take our time and stop wherever we like and for as long as we like. 
I think there are plenty of wild spots and hopefully May won't be too busy.
I do like the look of Applecross though, and Bunree, and so will hopefully spend a night at both. 
Thanks for all suggestions so far.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

We too are going up for the royal 11 day spell  Up to scotch corner and across the A66? to penrith then all north to who knows where 8)


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

They look fantastic Stewart. Looks like we are going to be spoilt for choice. Can't wait now.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Just south of Kyle of Loachalsh (KOLA) is the turn off the the small ferry to Skye, follow this road over the hill (great views) to Glenelg. You can wild camp on the beach whilst watching the fishing boat heading along the kyle. The road is a bit steep in places and has a few bends but its all paved and used by HGVs. The ramp onto the beach is a little steep but we did it ok in our 9m Elegance.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We "did" the west coast last summer, following a family wedding in Teesside. We took A686 (Wear valley) as a more scenic route across country. First night was Sandyhills (W of Dumfries) - pleasant but expensive (£18?).

Then a CCC THS at Sandhead - boring; CC site at New England looked much better - on loch side. Galloway peninsula was nice, especially Portpatrick. Stranraer was OK for shopping. The coast road to CCC Culzean Castle was easy. Ayr was busy with cheap fuel.

Transitting Glasgow, past Loch Lomond, Luss was the only site we couldn't get onto with 3 hours notice. CCC Ardgarten (now closed) was lovely.

The A83 past Inverary was scenic, but few stopping places. A816 has ancient sites near Kilmartin. The run up past Oban to Bunree (wonderful site - ask for lochside pitch, but no awning/windbreak allowed) then over the Corran ferry had us worried about single-track roads - NO PROBLEM (6m A Class).

Ferry from Mallaig to Skye was expensive (£35?) but worth it. Main roads on Skye were good, but even single-track ones were no problem.

We then went to the East coast (CCC Rosemarkie) to see the Moray dolphins.

Our trip was mid-July last year and we had no problems getting onto sites by phoning at about 10am that day. The midges were only a pest at Bunree, but only as the Sun set.

Enjoy - Gordon


----------

